
Aria Templates - JavaScript Framework For Rich & Large-Scale Enterprise Web Apps - Hirvesh
http://ariatemplates.com/
======
Hirvesh
via [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/aria-templates-
javascr...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/aria-templates-javascript-
framework-for.html)

This is another MVC JavaScript Framework, along the lines of ExtJS, YUI 2. The
developers claim better browser support and performance.

Looks like a neat package, released under Apache License v2.0

